# BOSTON | Winthrop Center | 211m | 691ft | 48 fl | T/O



## ZZ-II

i love boxy towers, they're simply elegant and when they're really tall they look bigger than with any other shape.


----------



## Guest

Looks real good.


----------



## tmac14wr

I don't think anybody has updated the actual height of this building...on the title of this thread it says 1,000 ft. The actual height to the top of the glass is 1,087 ft. and the tip of the spire will reach a dizzying 1,270 ft.!! Maybe not as huge as some of the other megatowers in other parts of the world but that's HUGE for Boston!


----------



## FROM LOS ANGELES

Well this tower if constructed will be one of the best 1000+ footers in the world. It just looks so nice, it seems like it was taken out of the studio of the WTC in NY.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC

Yes, it will be a nice building but I don't know about the best. 

Also, this doesn't look very imaginative for Renzo Piano. 

This is the Renzo Piano designed Aurora Place in Sydney:










In this image its the big fat white building. 

Shows how well it fits into the skyline. Looks even more spectacular from the harbour. Since Boston also has a harbour, I think a more unique building should be built. But then again, from all I've heard, Boston is a very proper and sensible place. So I suppose a proper and sensible and nice building would be good. 










Just my thoughts...


----------



## Ralphkke

Nice, i would love to see this in Boston.


----------



## Sentient Seas

Looks nice to me, and DAMN that is tall...


----------



## FastFerrari

has shades of NYC's new Times Tower...but this is nice...crispy...more glass...slender....i say build it Boston ! ! ! ! ! !! ! ! ! !! !! !! !! ! !!! !! !!


----------



## DarkFenX

Not necessarily good news but apparently, the height to the roof is now at least 1,145ft. I'm not exactly sure if the spire will soar any higher than 1270 ft with the change. Also it is now 80 floors instead of the original 75 floors.

*In the shadow of the future? *
Trans National Place tower up for review 
Christopher Loh, [email protected] 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Print » Email » Comment » Add to del.icio.us » 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Projected as the tallest building in New England, the proposed Trans National Place tower, slated for completion in 2011, could cast a shadow over the Boston Public Garden. 

At 80 floors and 1.3 million square feet of office space, the 1,000-foot tower would be located at 133 Federal St. and is set to enter its official review phase this summer. 

According to the Friends of the Boston Public Garden, the tower would cast a 15-minute shadow over the park every morning. 

Project officials are unsure of the predictions and said they are performing a "comprehensive series of studies." 

Backed by Trans National Properties of Boston, the project will include 40,000 square feet of retail space and 31,000 square feet of public space. Trans National Properties owner Steve Belkin said the tower incorporates "innovative world-class sustainable design." 

In 2011, Boston's skyline will feature three new skyscrapers. Here are Boston's projected top-five tallest buildings in 2011: 

1. Trans National Place: 1,145 feet 
2. South Bay Tower: 777 feet 
3. Hancock Place: 771 feet 
4. Prudential Tower: 732 feet 
5. South Station Tower: 604 feet


----------



## giovani kun

we need to build this one too ..Boston will look remarcable


----------



## MDguy

This building is amazing! Fianally Boston is getting Taller! Wow, this building is elegant!


----------



## Gaeus

Thats nice! Boston's highrises are spectacular but the city is lacking of skyscrapers. I am hoping that it will go through.


----------



## AM Putra

With the three new skyscrapers, Boston will be no more shadow in the future.


----------



## DarkFenX

Here's a diagram I made of the tower compared with Boston's sister cities (SF, Philly) tallest tower. The diagram is probably inaccurate due to the fact that there isn't a final height announced yet. I used SSP diagrams.


----------



## Skyman

The tower is gonna be in 2 times higher than the original Boston skyline


----------



## patriots_1228

Whats a NIMBY? ive seen it on a ton of sites, never bothered to ask lol. Anyway, the new height is good. i was embarassed when i looked at the top 100 tallest in the world, and boston didnt have one. I know the boxy shape many dont like, but face it, in bostons skyline it looks very creative, because our buildings are all boxy. plus its very enviromentally friendly, and i cant wait to go up that elavator.


----------



## Myster E

patriots_1228 said:


> Whats a NIMBY? ive seen it on a ton of sites, never bothered to ask lol.


*N*ot
*I*n
*M*y
*B*ack
*Y*ard

Conservative minded people/residents who oppose development of any kind in the local or surrounding area.


----------



## eastwestrob

patriots_1228 said:


> Whats a NIMBY?


"Not In My Back Yard"


:cheers:


----------



## romanamerican

love the building, and I hope Piano will do a better job than what he did in New York with the Times building.
I Love Boston, and I think this would be a great addition.
please build it!!!!


----------



## Rizzato

I thought Piano wasnt designing it anymore?
heard there was a fallout.

in fact, theres no reason to believe the building in these renders will ever be built! a different tower probably.
anyone got updates?


----------



## patriots_1228

o i hate those people 
anyone have pics for the south bay tower?


----------



## Colonel Cadillac

South Bay tower has been around. South Station has been since at least 2000. They are emblematic of Boston's failure to have major highrises materialize. Usually when a billionaire developer and the city mayor conspire to build something, it will at least have a chance. But no...it might cast a shadow.


----------



## DarkFenX

Actually, the SST is slated to start work around the end of this year or beginning of next year. There are works at SST that has started already but nothing major.


----------



## ilovechicago91

nice to see Boston with a 1,000 foot scraper


----------



## wjfox

DarkFenX said:


>


Wow... that's going to make one helluva difference.


----------



## BeestonLad

It doesnt look to scale to me but hey!

Regarding south station tower does anyone know if this is going ahead? i priced a lot of that building back at xmas time, came in at around 450m dollars, that was with all the work to the bus terminal etc too


----------



## palindrome

Construction is supposed to start later this year. It has been fully approved i believe.


----------



## Skyman

I like it, hope it will be built


----------



## MasonsInquiries

the tower looks........"nice"


----------



## polako

The tower looks great and I hope it gets built. I've always wanted to see a supertall in Boston.


----------



## Taylorhoge

hope it gets built will look great hopefully when they build the cladding it doesnt start raining down glass.


----------



## chjbolton

The best thing about this tower is the colossal impact it will have by dwarfing everything around it.
But it's BOX for God's sake!!!!

How laim!?


----------



## patriots_1228

i did some research,just so there is no confusion, here are a few things.

South Bay Tower-this was a asian looking large tower planned near the entrance of chinatown. it is most likely not going to happen. it is also known as the "gateway center"

South Station Tower-this is around the same height as the pru and hancawk, and will be built over south station. construction has already begun.

Trans-National Place-the big thing we are talking about. i dont think i need to say anything more


----------



## romanamerican

so...is there any news about construcction?? what is happening??


----------



## Sound.

uhmmmm, nothing special.


----------



## Cojapo

romanamerican said:


> so...is there any news about construcction?? what is happening??


Boston.....it takes forever for things to get done!


----------



## Gaeus

Cojapo said:


> Boston.....it takes forever for things to get done!


They should adapt the Dubai Bureaucracy where everything that gets approved will get built on the next week or two! :lol:


----------



## Jude12

wow. still proposed?


----------



## Cojapo

Friday, September 28, 2007 
Belkin's super tower behind scheduleBoston Business Journal - by Michelle Hillman Journal staff 

Belkin: Design updates slow tower plan 
View Larger The proposed 1,000-foot Financial District tower proposed by entrepreneur Steve Belkin is behind schedule -- at least in part because he is redesigning the building to increase its square footage by 200,000 square feet to 1.7 million. 

The tower is being designed by CBT/Childs Bertman Tseckares Architects Inc. of Boston after the lead architect, world-renowned Renzo Piano, dropped off the team in March. Belkin has not discussed the reasons for the split publicly, but Piano has said he was asked to increase the width of the skinny, 80-story tower he designed. 

There are at least three design schemes being considered, including 76-, 77- and 79-story versions, according to a source who asked not to be named because the plans have not been finalized or made public. The Boston Redevelopment Authority's director of planning, Kairos Shen, recently confirmed the tower is expanding. 

"Now it's grown to 1.7 million square feet," said Shen, addressing a crowd at a meeting of the Associated General Contractors of Massachusetts last week. 

Sounds like they are making slow progress. No new renders yet.


----------



## Jim856796

In addition to the parking garage, a 12-story midrise building known as 133 Federal Street would be torn down.


----------



## binhai

^^yeah they did plan a very cool-looking 650 ft residential tower at Copley Place, though it's been delayed due to the recession


----------



## boschb

hmm i never thought id see a supertall in boston! :nuts:
this thing looks more like 400+ in boston :lol:


----------



## kingsc

U still might not ever see a supertall in boston


----------



## desertpunk

*115 Federal back on???*

*Curbed*



> Boston's Tallest Tower, Take Two
> 
> June 27, 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's on like Donkey Kong, who might end up climbing it one day. Credit-card kingpin Steve Belkin has resurrected plans to build what could be Boston's tallest tower. Recall, Belkin was the lone bidder in November 2006 for the city-owned parcel at 115 Federal Street in the Financial District (or whatever we'll end up calling it) and he already owned an adjacent parcel at 133 Federal. He pitched a 1,000-foot tower that would easily have been the city's—New England's—tallest (above is a rendering of the would-be Renzo Piano-designed sprout). Then the FAA said um... because the tower might interfere with jets at Logan; and then the Great Recession slammed the financing window.
> 
> But now Belkin's back. According to The Globe's Casey Ross, Belkin has met with city officials in recent weeks to discuss his plans, which remain shrouded largely in glassy mystery. We do know that now is the time to think hard-hats and cranes in prime Boston. The Millennium Tower announcement of earlier this month put a kind of exclamation point on a wave of new big-time construction in the city. Every other day seems to bring a new groundbreaking (yesterday it was Waterside Place in the Seaport). If Belkin can nail financing, it's unlikely his tower can't get under way this time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay

Holy shit, sorry for the profanity but a supertall for Boston!?

AWESOME


----------



## Hudson11

looks awesome, reminds me a little of the original freedom tower proposal










...only not butt ugly


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I hope it gets built. It's beautiful.


----------



## KillerZavatar

very nice. let's hope for the best


----------



## Ajaypp

Boston and Cambridge together probably have more commercial projects under construction than any US City other than New York. A super-tall would be a long overdue addition. Fingers crossed!


----------



## xXFallenXx

ThatOneGuy said:


> I hope it gets built. It's beautiful.


Agreed. This is a very pretty building.


----------



## desertpunk

*Curbed*




> Just How High Can Developers Get in Boston?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The recent revival of Steve Belkin's proposal for Boston's tallest skyscraper raises an interesting question, with a complicated answer: Who regulates the heights of buildings in Boston?
> 
> As you may recall, Belkin's proposal came in response to a Request for Proposals for the redevelopment of a city-owned garage in Winthrop Square, issued in 2006. At the time Mayor Menino challenged developers to propose an ambitious tower that would become Boston's tallest, rising at least 1,000 feet. Belkin, who controls an adjacent property, responded with an ambitious proposal for a 75-story office tower designed by starchitect Renzo Piano, which would be environmetally friendly and include public space at ground level, topped by a roof garden.
> 
> Reality set in when the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), which controls sensitive airspace near airports, vetoed the plan on account of its interference with the flight paths to Logan. This effectively killed the mayor's dream of a tower rising to 1,000 feet or more at this location.
> 
> Thus we arrive at the question: Who regulates the heights of buildings in Boston? The answer is not simple. All power to regulate land use, including building heights, originates from the state, which over time has allocated some powers down to local governments or up to the feds. Over the years, the Commonwealth of Massachusetts has allocated the power to zone, plan, and redevelop to local governments through legislation such as the Enabling Act, M.G.L. (Massachusetts General Law) Chapter 121A, and Chapter 652 of the Acts of 1960 (consolidating planning and zoning powers in the Boston Redevelopment Authority).
> 
> At the same time, the state has allocated some land-use control in Boston to a number of state agencies and quasi-public authorities such as Massport (control of Boston's seaport and airport); the State Department of Environmental Protection (control of waterways, Boston Harbor, filled tidelands); the Department of Conservation and Recreation (control of the Boston Harbor islands, Charles River Basin, the Neoponset River, and Mystic River); and the MBTA and MassDOT (control over rail and highway property, facilities and air rights). In some cases the state has allocated authority over land use to the federal government as well.
> 
> This complex web of overlapping authority over land use is what led to the misunderstandings which doomed the mayor's plan for a tower rising 1,000 feet into airspace above the city. Title 14 of the Code of Federal Regulations CFR Part 77 gives the FAA the power to restrict the height of structures that may serve as a hazard to air travel. The FAA has traditionally relied upon MassPort, the quasi-public authority that controls Logan Airport, to assist them in their administration of this authority. In the aftermath of the mayor's doomed initiative, Massport moved to clarify the issue with a set of general guidelines for city officials and developers mapping the sensitive airspace around Logan with height guidelines.
> 
> To further complicate the issue, the state legislature has preempted local authority over building heights in Boston on a number of occasions, inserting provisions directly into the zoning code by statute. In 1990, state legislation was enacted to prohibit the approval of any new structures which cast shadows for most of the day on the Boston Common, and additional legislation added the Public Garden in 1992 (1990 MA Acts Ch. 362 & 1992 MA Acts Ch. 384). More recently, legislation was proposed by Massachusetts Senators Byron Rushing, Marty Waltz and Anthony Petruccelli which would restrict any buildings from casting shadows on the Commonwealth Avenue Mall, Charles River Esplanade, Copley Square, and parts of the Rose Kennedy Greenway. Not surprisingly Mayor Menino wasn't a big fan of the legislation, preferring to address concerns about shadows "through the planning process of the Boston Redevelopment Authority."
> 
> Who regulates the heights of buildings in Boston? The answer lies in a complicated web of intergovernmental authorities at the state, local and federal level, prone to misunderstanding, lawsuit, judicial review, and legislation. Any questions? — A. Contributor
> 
> ---


----------



## Jay

Disgusting, get rid of all height limits now


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ These height limits are there for safety reasons.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Jay said:


> Disgusting, get rid of all height limits now


Airline and building safety inspectors say "Hi!"


----------



## Jay

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ These height limits are there for safety reasons.



Logan airport is still far enough outside the city to build a building taller than Bostons current tallest. If he really wants to build a new tallest he could try to find a different site on the other side of the city farther away from the airport too.


----------



## desertpunk

*Closing A Chapter: The 1,000-Foot FiDi Skyscraper Designed by Renzo Piano*









Renzo Piano's design for a supertall at 115 Federal St. Piano is no longer associated with the development.



> With the news last week that Boston Properties is floating a plan for a new Back Bay skyscraper as high as 50 floors, we decided to take a look back at an idea last decade to build many, many times higher than that.
> 
> The idea belonged to Steve Belkin, a credit-card kingpin with little development experience who was the lone bidder in November 2006 for the city-owned parcel at 115 Federal Street in the Financial District (he already owned an adjacent parcel at 133 Federal). He pitched a 1,000-foot tower that would easily have been New England's tallest; and he even enlisted renowned architect Renzo Piano to design it (above is a rendering of the would-be Piano tower against the Boston skyline). The size of the tower swelled to around 1.7 million square feet and as high as 80 floors (20 more than the Hancock), though there were plans, too, for slightly smaller versions.
> 
> In the end, no versions took. A combination of the Great Recession and FAA skittishness over the tower's height vis-a-vis Logan Airport *(plus Piano's exit from the project)* doomed the idea, even though it had formidable City Hall support. Belkin, however, has recently reached out to the powers that be about giving it another go on Federal Street, though a 1,000-footer seems a tall order still.
> 
> [...]


Hanging by a thread, 115 Federal may yet be built but the likelihood of it being a supertall is frozen in bickering between the developer, the Mayor, the City, the FAA and Massport...


----------



## ThatOneGuy

All the good designs get cancelled...really aggravating.


----------



## ElVoltageDR

Yeah, its rather unfortunate that all parties couldn't get together on this one.


----------



## Eric Offereins

Why don't they just get rid of that spire, which is just a needless obstacle for air traffic?


----------



## aquaticko

Man, seeing Piano's proposed "design" for this tower and knowing what a shit job he did on the proposed Triple One tower in Seoul makes me _really_ think poorly of him.


----------



## The Blond Guy

They should never have allowed skyscrapers to be build in Bostons citycentre. It is a historical city that should have been treatened like the European cities. Skyscrapers outside the center.
We can't turn back time but it sure as hell is a pitty. You can find cities with large buildings in them all across America. But where can you find Cities that kept their historical appearance.

Savannah, New Orleans,... Are there any others?


----------



## aquaticko

^^You do still find sections of historical architecture in Boston, just not in the heart of downtown. Now that I think of it, actually, the whole stretch of the city between the Commons and BU is fairly old (aside from the Copley Square area).

And although there were of course other factors involved in it becoming so, Boston is a major regional and fairly important global city; there's long been demand in the city for tall buildings that, if left unsatisfied, might have made it less of a city than it is. At the same time, there wasn't demand at the right time ('20's and '30's) for Boston to have the sort of historic and iconic architecture that New York does, which is of a scale that it doesn't need to be torn down to satisfy demand, at least for the forseeable future.


----------



## blacktrojan3921

The Blond Guy said:


> They should never have allowed skyscrapers to be build in Bostons citycentre. It is a historical city that should have been treatened like the European cities. Skyscrapers outside the center.
> We can't turn back time but it sure as hell is a pitty. You can find cities with large buildings in them all across America. But where can you find Cities that kept their historical appearance.
> 
> Savannah, New Orleans,... Are there any others?


New Orleans historical areas was severely damaged thanks to Hurricane Katrina, and to a lesser extent from Isaac last year. 

That being said, the architecture culture is not the same in Europe as it is in the United States.


----------



## Cojapo

Boston can't even get a 500 foot tower built, so the pipe dream of this was kinda laughable.


----------



## aquablue

The Blond Guy said:


> They should never have allowed skyscrapers to be build in Bostons citycentre. It is a historical city that should have been treatened like the European cities. Skyscrapers outside the center.
> We can't turn back time but it sure as hell is a pitty. You can find cities with large buildings in them all across America. But where can you find Cities that kept their historical appearance.
> 
> Savannah, New Orleans,... Are there any others?


I agree,thankfully Boston still has plenty of central areas that are mostly untouched and lovely. The North End, much of the Back Bay, South End, Beacon Hill, parts of the old downtown. The financial district and some areas around it did suffer from ugly redevelopment.


----------



## desertpunk

*Ginormous Financial District Tower Maybe Probably On Again*












> It's one of the biggest what-ifs in recent Boston real estate: a 1,000-foot tower off Federal Street in the Financial District on the site of a city garage and an adjoining building (the original design by Italian starchitect Renzo Piano is rendered above). Pitched by would-be developer Steven Belkin in those prelapsarian days of 2006 and 2007, it would have easily been the tallest tower in Boston—in all of New England—but the Federal Aviation Administration said it was a little too tall for Logan and, besides, the Great Recession came and put the kibosh on any of Belkin's—and the city's—ambitions.
> 
> Then! In the summer of 2012 came news that Belkin was meeting with officials in the Menino administration about building at the garage site and at his adjacent building at 133 Federal. Building what exactly, nobody seemed to know. But building something, it certainly looked like. The climate, especially financing-wise, had shifted markedly; and Boston was nothing if not a city of potential spires.
> 
> Yet nothing happened and the Menino administration passed into history at the end of 2013 as development around town picked up even more. Now! It looks like Mayor Marty Walsh wants to plunk something formidable between Federal and Devonshire, and his administration is in fresh talks with Belkin.
> 
> Per Thomas Grillo at the Boston Business Journal, Hizzoner has set aside monies to demolish the 435-space garage on Devonshire Street. Plus: "We will take the garage down and begin the process of looking for somebody. There was some interest in it in the past and we've reached out to that developer [Belkin] to see if they are still interested ... I believe he still is."
> 
> [...]


----------



## aquaticko

Just not that design. Please. If Boston is going to have a new, unlikely-to-be-surpassed-for-a-long-time-tallest building, make it more than a box with a stick stuck on it. Nothing Dubai/China crazy, but something interesting.


----------



## desertpunk

aquaticko said:


> Just not that design. Please. If Boston is going to have a new, unlikely-to-be-surpassed-for-a-long-time-tallest building, make it more than a box with a stick stuck on it. Nothing Dubai/China crazy, but something interesting.


It's very likely that anything built there will be shorter to appease the tyrannical FAA so a design change seems inevitable...


----------



## Hudson11

ah, the old maybe probably.


----------



## Jay

desertpunk said:


> It's very likely that anything built there will be shorter to appease the tyrannical FAA so a design change seems inevitable...


Well ya never know, San Fran managed to get a 1070 foot building built, Miami also has a really FAA rules and will likely see three supertalls in the near future. 

One for Boston would be awesome!


----------



## Manitopiaaa

I like the design. Classy, not gaudy, not showy. I fits in nicely with Boston's skyline. I'm glad there's news after a year of quiet.


----------



## DZH22

Luckily, that design is the old one and will not be what is built.

I'm dying to see a ~925' reflecting glass tower here, something sleek. I'm thinking maybe the world's tallest obelisk. The very top can be brightly lit, with a bar/restaurant/observation deck beneath. Oh, I have been dreaming of this one for a while.....


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ I agree. Supertall would be great, but I think Bostons skyline could use some glass.



desertpunk said:


> *Ginormous Financial District Tower Maybe Probably On Again*


----------



## desertpunk

111 Federal St. Promises To Boost Skyline












> Remember that gigantic tower slated late last decade for sites on Federal Street in the Financial District? The one stretching to 1,000 feet and designed by starchitect Renzo Piano? It's not gonna happen. But something damn near close might. The Globe's Casey Ross drops the news this morning that Steven Belkin, who controls sites at Nos. 115 and 133 Federal, has resurrected plans for what would be one of Boston's tallest buildings, period, as well as the second tallest of the new crop of spires popping up.
> 
> The 740-foot tower, to be called 111 Federal Street after the city-owned parking lot there, "would contain a wider range of uses, including a 300-room hotel, retail space, offices, and possibly 150 condominiums on the upper floors." Big caveat, though: Belkin hasn't made up his mind whether to include the condos—we think he will—and without those 111 Federal will stretch to 650 feet. If it goes to 740 feet, the tower will be the tallest of the new wave of towers being built.
> 
> *Belkin would like to start construction next fall, and he told Ross that he's already in talks with an anchor tenant for the office space. *




Renzo Piano's original FAA-baiting, Mayor Menino-hating 1,000 ft. 115 Federal tower:


----------



## Blue Flame

Well, that is something of a disappointment, but it will still be a great addition to the Boston skyline.


----------



## desertpunk

*New Financial District Skyscraper Just Needs A Developer *



> The Walsh administration is fielding new redevelopment proposals for the shuttered, city-owned Winthrop Square garage in the Financial District, where former Mayor Thomas M. Menino once envisioned a legacy-building, 1,000-foot tower that would be the city’s tallest.
> 
> The Boston Redevelopment Authority has issued a request for interest from developers after Trans National Group owner Steve Belkin — who originally planned to tackle that 1,000-foot tower back in 2006 — had reopened talks with the city about a scaled-down project. His latest proposal is a 740-foot tower that would incorporate his adjacent Federal Street property and include a 300-room hotel, offices, retail space and possibly condos. Belkin plans to respond with a proposal akin to that and said he’s confident his project would provide the “best urban planning solution.”
> 
> “Trans National Properties (TNP) is a critically important strategic abutter to the Winthrop Square Garage and the only developer who can create an iconic mixed-use office and residential tower by integrating this site with our existing building at 133 Federal St.,” Belkin said in a statement yesterday. “Our project will be able to move forward more rapidly than any other project as a result of the extensive work we have done and the materials that have already been developed.”
> 
> The city decided a new, formal search for a developer was warranted, according to BRA chief of staff Heather Campisano. The BRA solicited developer interest in 2006, and Belkin was the only respondent. The BRA board voted in 2007 to recommend the city designate Belkin as the developer, but the city never took formal action; the proposed tower height ran afoul of the Federal Aviation Administration, the Great Recession hit and Belkin shelved his plans.
> 
> “The market is obviously very strong right now,” Campisano said. “We put it out there, and we’ll see what comes back.” The city is looking to “create a project of significance with a mix of uses that will further anchor the Financial District,” according to the request for interest.
> 
> [...]


----------



## aquaticko

^^Great! Now all they need to try and do is revive the South Station tower development idea and the Financial District will be really booming.


----------



## Jay

Nice! 

Is 740' a limit imposed by the FAA or could they go higher?


----------



## desertpunk

Jay said:


> Nice!
> 
> Is 740' a limit imposed by the FAA or could they go higher?


It's a compromise by the former developer. The FAA objected to the original tower's height due to the proximity of Logan Airport to downtown. When Mayor Menino championed that proposal early, he might have swayed the FAA and MassPort but after his falling out with the developers, the supertall died and the FAA came in with a thumbs down verdict.

Marty Walsh is unlikely to challenge any FAA decision although a new proposal might go a bit higher.


----------



## Jay

Ah I see, thanks, but they can't at least add a ~60 foot crown and make it the tallest in the city? 

Hard to believe that would not be doable.


----------



## Hudson11

classic NIMBYism and classic FAA, stymieing development wherever and however minimally as possible. The shadow argument is as old as history itself. As for the FAA, I wouldnt be surprised to hear in the future if rival developers or NIMBYs pay them off to cut the height of new towers around the country. They routinely threaten developers with "notices of obstruction" and will coerce them to comply or face delays through the bureaucratic process.


----------



## DZH22

It's not just the height. The new design is an abomination. I'm honestly too embarrassed to even post it. I hope it gets revised before scarring Boston's skyline forever.


----------



## SydneyCarton

DZH22 said:


> It's not just the height. The new design is an abomination. I'm honestly too embarrassed to even post it. I hope it gets revised before scarring Boston's skyline forever.


The selected design by Handel Architects which has been shown repeatedly is beautiful. Are they not using it?


----------



## citylover94

There is a new design also by Handel that is replacing the original design for the tower.









Curbed article with the image.


----------



## Hudson11

Oh. Why does this skyscraper have glasses?


----------



## SydneyCarton

The prior design was better, but this is nice too.

Boston and DC are tied for my second favorite US city, so I hope that Amazon selects Beantown and that some more amazing new buildings are constructed there too.


----------



## Hudson11

Can we call this the Bernie Tower?


----------



## TheIllinoisan

citylover94 said:


> There is a new design also by Handel that is replacing the original design for the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curbed article with the image.


This is an abomination. The ugly offset windows, the disharmony between the various confused textures, and the horrendous tumor-like window at the top all add up to an attrocious design. Its like the architect didnt know what to do and so decided to slap a bunch of different rejected designs together.

This is pathetic, and it shames the clean and stoic towers around it. This will be an awful blight on the Boston skyline. One of the cleanest and classiest skylines in the world.


----------



## DZH22

They changed the design slightly. This is a PDF from 1/31/18. For one thing, the top isn't as bad. I am still not a fan, but I guess you can cut my overall vitriol in half from my initial reaction.

According to page 4 it looks like this is going 716'.

http://www.bostonplans.org/getattachment/9fcc97a0-9a68-4e54-b872-ccf47f5b1983


----------



## aquaticko

Still not sure why they've chosen a design that just looks like two buildings squished together. It's not great, and they had a lot of other wonderful proposals.

Oh well.


----------



## chjbolton

So, why am I getting the feeling that Boston will never get a supertall, much to my sadness... I mean, if this wasn't the PERFECT occasion... what is?!


----------



## DZH22

DZH22 said:


> According to page 4 it looks like this is going 716'.
> 
> http://www.bostonplans.org/getattachment/9fcc97a0-9a68-4e54-b872-ccf47f5b1983


Quoting myself to say it looks like I was wrong about the height. BCB is related to sea level. It's 691'. 

Here's a new render. They changed the top. Click into the quoted PDF for the rest of the renders.

115 Fed by site builder, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

chjbolton said:


> So, why am I getting the feeling that Boston will never get a supertall, much to my sadness... I mean, if this wasn't the PERFECT occasion... what is?!


This wasn't. The maximum allowed FAA height here is under 725'. There are places that allow up to 1000', particularly near the Prudential, and parts of Cambridge including pieces of Kendall Square and North Point that are only zoned for 250'-300'. There are also places that are prime spots to go at least 800'-900', mainly near North Station and in what was once the West End (now Charles River Park). Sadly, a perfect candidate for 800'+, the Hub on Causeway's residential tower, was cut down to ~490'. The office tower next door will be slightly higher, but the residential was a big step back from an already pre-approved ~650'. I still have hope there will be a new tallest in my lifetime, but I don't think there will ever be a legitimate 300m/1000' supertall.

All is not lost in Boston though! Be sure to check out the U/C 1 Dalton here, which will likely be the 2nd tallest. It's either 756' or 742', but I believe it will be the taller of the 2. The 779' listed is above sea level. Other than stopping the concrete pours during an extreme cold snap, the pace of construction has sped up considerably since it passed the mechanical floors.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637780&page=9


----------



## chjbolton

Thanks for all the explanation above


----------



## odurandina

DZH22 said:


> There are also places that are prime spots to go at least 800'-900', mainly near North Station and in what was once the West End (now Charles River Park). Sadly, a perfect candidate for 800'+, the Hub on Causeway's residential tower, was cut down to ~490'. The office tower next door will be slightly higher, but the residential was a big step back from an already pre-approved ~650'.


65 Martha Road in the West End could become the site of Boston's new tallest skyscraper. 

Nothing in the way of plans just yet, but the site has very few issues in terms of shadows or height restrictions. The FAA height limit is somewhere between 860' and 875'. Marty Walsh has made it no secret that he is open to very tall (by Boston standards anyway) buildings to be built all over the city. His political power has grown exponentially by his re-election, and by Boston's incredible recent economic rise.

65 Martha may be the focus of the next round of permitting for a very tall tower in Boston. 

Stay tuned.... 


*115 Winthrop Sq update: They've fixed it!! *

It will almost be like two towers added to the skyline. The 691' tower and its ~600' companion. 

Notice the slender joint making it look much more like two distinct towers (above the office section). The layout of the office floors remain unchanged (except for the corners). 

There was never any reason to take out the 'vertical lines' of the mechanical floors... They're back It looks tall again! So there it is. Joe; Very nice! Much better. Absolutely thrilled. It's probably as tall as it's ever gonna be given the FAA height limit. But i wouldn't be shocked if it ends up going a few feet higher... Build it! 



datadyne007 said:


> It actually talks to Millennium Tower!


Twin peaks *at the build site* will now become reality!















At the meeting they had a 365 day video of the shadow impact. The video shows that at ~691', unwanted shadow is very much under control. No shadow on the Mall, and the Public Garden receives almost nil shadow. 

it's safe to say the architects have done a very fine job to hide the massive quantity of space to be built. 

It's not a sky bridge, but once built, at a glance the indent might accomplish it's goal to strongly suggest a sky bridge. (correct; it's no accident).


----------



## hateman

Definite improvement. I wonder why they changed the design in the first place. Is this a reverse bait and switch to make it look like the developer made concessions and make it easier to get approval?


----------



## Rockmont

chjbolton said:


> So, why am I getting the feeling that Boston will never get a supertall, much to my sadness... I mean, if this wasn't the PERFECT occasion... what is?!




Maybe because it is too close to New York? Serious question.


----------



## citylover94

It is mostly because the airport prevents them from being built in the easiest areas of the city to build a tall building with the least amount of nimby resistance.


----------



## Rockmont

Alas San Diego.


----------



## odurandina

The changes from several months ago (w/ the building getting much shorter & fatter) had been the result of cutting the tower by roughly 84 feet from 775' to 691' due to FAA height restriction/s.... but still be able to reward the beneficiaries as promised by the developer. 

There is still a chance the tower might be allowed to go a few feet taller.... It would be a very modest increase, but it could theoretically be added in, all the way out to late in the construction phase. 

Included in the $160M benefits package is a 348' tower in Chinatown comprised of almost all affordable housing, significant improvements to Franklin Park, and to take on part of the maintenance of the Boston Common (the oldest public park in the US) and the Public Garden. 

It's not what i wished had happened. But the City really wants the $160M (sigh). i personally wish the tower was more slender..... 

In any case, after 12 years, it's just about set to go...

http://boston.siretechnologies.com/sirepubbra/mtgviewer.aspx?meetid=409&doctype=AGENDA

w/ final design approval date set for April 12th, foundation/site prep could commence nearly directly from the demolition phase, now all but complete.

here's a couple of shots of the parcel i took the other day from the 29th floor of 33 Arch St....


----------



## SMCYB

citylover94 said:


> There is a new design also by Handel that is replacing the original design for the tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curbed article with the image.


Ewwwwwww! :sad2:


----------



## DZH22

^^^That is no longer the design. The most recent one is in Post 195, but that was also rejected so we don't have a final design of this at the moment.


----------



## odurandina

we have *another major design update* for what could be final changes..... 

Looks really good...

Compare it to 3 months ago..... 

*Way more New York-ish!!*

Joe Larkin and Architect Stephen M haven't just listened to our suggestions.; They've DONE our suggestions. Joe was kind of pissed. But, now he's done it. This is insane. 

We now have a world class '2-Tower' design. Combined with MT..... it's sort of a multi-peaked, miniature version of Hudson Yards – something i wouldn't have dreamed just a few years ago.

Just need Millennium Partners to buy the block at 1 Bromfield St and build that.... get SST and the Harbor Garage up, and the Downtown area will be f__ing incredible.

No-longer a faux sky bridge – but an actual sky bridge!








datadyne007 said:


> The Great Hall is great again!!!
> 
> renders from Bostonplans site provided by Datadyne of Archboston.org


----------



## odurandina

kz1000ps said:


> Yes, here you go





stick n move said:


> It says at the end the BPDA still has to approve it later this month?


Thursday May 17th Board agenda: *final BPDA approval *



DZH22 said:


> 690' main tower, 579' side piece. File this under "good enough" and let's build the damn thing already!


Yes build it. 



DZH22 said:


> 690' main tower, *579' side piece. *


Knocking the 2nd tower peak down from iconic height back to the plateau is a bit sad. We need more tall, slender features to balance out and enhance the appearance of our no-nonsense office buildings, and continue to create a serious, expansive Financial District. This was a mistake, imo.


----------



## odurandina

12 years to approve a 691 foot, twin peaked skyscraper!!

Development vs nimby bs in Boston; yes; the moment is finally here.

115 Winthrop Square on the agenda for final BPDA Board approval at 5;30 pm (Thursday) 

http://boston.siretechnologies.com/sirepubbra/mtgviewer.aspx?meetid=420&doctype=AGENDA


----------



## odurandina

115 Winthrop won BPDA Board approval last night..... 

GLOBE story.... 

http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2018/05/17/winthrop/RON2DT06mN9zLnJaWZoO6L/story.html


----------



## odurandina

possibly time to move this to the towers u/ construction section



meanwhile over at Winthrop Square – we have what appears to be a bonafide dig site......




BeeLine said:


> https://flic.kr/p/28HVcPS
> 
> Looks like they are getting ready for some slurry wall action.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/27GQZzW




Let's not even have an official groundbreaking..... :cheers:

Marty (Walsh) in CHARRRRGGGE!!


----------



## Biman773

Hope this starts construction by the end of this year!


----------



## odurandina

Early site prep had been going on at a measured pace over the summer, but the last permitting documents 
and $100M passed hands at City Hall on this Thursday. But full mobilization for construction had been
underway all morning. By the looks of the site, you can see they're quite well along. opcorn:

This thread is pretty old! Many people outside Boston construction scene won't find it easy to appreciate the
difficulty in navigating the rough waters that brought us to this day. The FAA, Great Recession, bidding process, 
unhinged activists, shadow laws, and sorting the benefits package, and final permitting. Joe Larkin is well 
deserving of praise for his dedication to finding the right mix of benefits, and working with the stakeholders.... 

Joe Larkin and his architect team of Blake Middleton, Gary Handel and Stephen Matkovits have done 
an outstanding job. You're seeing the result of extreme design challenges for a very difficult parcel work 
with high demands for robust public benefits--all come together ....It runs under the FAA envelope--but, 
with they removed about a floor or two extra taken down to reduce shadows over Boston Common and 
all but eliminate them over the Public Garden and Comm Ave Mall. ...The twin tower design doesn't overwhelm 
the parcel. The result will appear from most vantage points, as two distinct towers.

Likely: all told, none-other than Joe Larkin could have pulled this off, or at least brought us to this day this 
soon. They stood on the fence about splitting the towers. Of course a few smart folks helped push them to the
finish line with the Boston Civic Design Commission.


photos courtesy of Beeline...



BeeLine said:


> Great news. Today the site was more active than I have seen in a month or two. Two earth movers were very busy and a crew looked to have started some site prep.
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/28JFiLb
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/MJVW7g
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/PmZ9Jm
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/2bqzP4Y
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/PmZaJ7


----------



## kanye

*Boston’s Winthrop Square Tower to Proceed After City Council Approval*



> _Boston, United States – 24 October 2018
> _
> With the Boston City Council’s final vote, the more than decade-long debate over how to develop the former Winthrop Square garage ended the week of October 15, 2018. Just after the approval vote, developer Millennium Partners announced the Winthrop Square project will break ground on October 24, concluding a dispute that extended through two mayoral administrations and the yearlong demolition of the original structure.
> 
> In the conclusion of an offer first made in 2016, the city council sold the parking garage to the developer for $105.4 million, where the company has announced its plan to construct a high-rise tower at the 1.15-acre (4,654-square-meter) site between Federal and Devonshire streets. The planning process for the site experienced several delays, due in part to its prime location in downtown Boston, as well as questions surrounding how the city would spend the multi-million-dollar payout from the sale.
> 
> But the most contentious aspect of the tower’s plans involved its shadow — given its height and location, the project was expected to cast a large shadow over the Boston Common and Public Garden for up to 90 minutes on some days. A local ordinance prohibits new construction that would cast shadows on either area, but accommodations were made to allow the project to go ahead.
> 
> The developer plans on building a 691-foot (210.5-meter) mixed-use building dubbed Winthrop Center for an estimated $1.3 billion. The company has organized a groundbreaking ceremony, which is expected to feature Mayor Walsh as a guest of honor.
> 
> Plans for the high-rise include room for around 500 condo units and 750,000 square feet (69,677 square meters) of office space, with an estimated completion date of 2022.
> 
> For more on this story, go to Boston Agent Magazine.


http://www.ctbuh.org/GlobalNews/getArticle.php?id=6508#!


----------



## kanye

January 30 by BLDUP


----------



## kanye

April 04 by BLDUP


----------



## prageethSL

NPC Filed for Winthrop Center Plus $30M Plumbing Permit Pulled












> A notice of project changed has been filed for Millennium Partners Winthrop Center Project. The updated documents call for the following changes to the project.
> 
> - Height of the building remains the same however total square footage has been decreased from 1,650,000 to approximately 1,545,021
> 
> - The original proposal called for up to 500 residential units, current plans would include 387
> 
> - Office square footage has increased from 750,000 square feet to 772,422
> 
> - One level of garage parking has been eliminated for a net loss of 50 parking spaces.
> 
> While the project change is under review construction is also ongoing on the site and a plumbing permit valued at $30M has been pulled for the project by EM Duggan.


----------



## prageethSL

Tower core is above street level.









Feb24 by BLDUP


----------



## prageethSL

*NPC FIled for Winthrop Center Cuts Number of Residential Units*

*








*


> In a Notice of Project Change filed with the BPDA on June 10th, Millennium Partners has proposed additional changes to the Winthrop Center Tower which is under construction now. The changes include the elimination of the residential portion of the east tower (see rendering above). This cuts the number of residential units from 387 to 321 and these units will now initially be apartments instead of condos. The total building size will go down to 1.447M square feet with the office, and retail/connector space remaining the same. Per the letter, these changes are based on the *"impacts to the project, the condominium market, capital markets, and the construction process caused by the unprecedented COVID-19 pandemic." *


----------



## Jay

Makes sense, at least the height didn't get chopped, just the side part


----------



## hateman

That's a better looking result, which ends up taking away less from the taller tower.


----------



## prageethSL

Credit : RYGuy1999


----------



## prageethSL

Construction Updates from BLDUP



> A few months after plans for the tower were adjusted, work is ongoing on lower levels of framing & concrete cores for Winthrop Center. The upcoming 53-story tower will now feature 321 apartments along with around 775K square feet of office space plus the Connector, a multi-floor public gathering space, and thruway. The BPDA approved the notice of project Change in July that reduced the total building size to 1.447M square feet.


----------



## prageethSL

credit : R.Y. Guy


----------



## prageethSL

*Winthrop Center Secures $775 Million Construction Loan, on Target to Meet 2022 Completion.*


> Millennium Partners Boston, a local arm of the internationally recognized developer *Millennium Partners*, announced that it has secured a $775 million construction loan from real estate investment and finance firm *Cale Street Investments* for *Winthrop Center*, the 691-foot, $1.3 billion-dollar development coming to the heart of Boston.
> Steps ahead of others racing to integrate health and wellness features into buildings in response to COVID-19, Winthrop Center has prioritized elevated indoor air quality since its initial inception and approval in 2018 and will be built to deliver fresh air on every office floor.
> Setting the new global standard for integrating health and wellness, sustainability, and technology in building design, Winthrop Center will deliver 812,000-square-feet of Global Class A office space, 572,000-square-feet of residential space, including 321 luxury residences, and Boston’s next great public space upon completion.
> Designed by *Handel Architects* to address not just environmental and sustainability concerns but also the health and productivity of its occupants, Winthrop Center addresses the growing sense of responsibility people have to reduce their carbon footprint, while offering better managed air and other health benefits of Passive House design. The building will achieve LEED Gold certification for its residential portion, LEED Platinum certification and WELL Gold certification, the leading tool for advancing health and well-being in buildings globally for its office space, and become the *world’s largest and most advanced Passive House office building*.


----------



## DZH22

After some funding issues over the Summer it has been back in the full swing of construction for the last few months. The design was modified slightly as the cut the shorter "wing" tower portion from 581' to about 375'. The main tower remains unchanged at 691', and appears better proportioned now. All of the changes are in this link so judge it for yourselves!
Box 

These pics are from 11/26. They're still establishing the substantial base floors but it's pretty well along. After that the tower should speed up considerably.

IMG_5226 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_5229 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_5231 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_5242 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL

IMG_6751 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*The pandemic isn’t a deterrent (mostly) for Boston’s luxury condo developers *
Boston Globe _Excerpt_
Feb 10, 2021

It’s a little too easy for some to say the luxury real estate market is taking a pandemic plunge: Bidding wars are now more of a thing in the suburbs than in the city. Developer Millennium Partners Boston significantly downsized the residential component of its Winthrop Center tower, slated to be the Financial District’s tallest, to include apartments instead of condos as a result of financing that nearly collapsed last year.

But Boston real estate circles still see plenty of runway in the upper stratosphere of home prices.

More : Pandemic isn’t a deterrent (mostly) for Boston developers


----------



## prageethSL

credit:centurion23


----------



## A Chicagoan

It's massive and oozing into tight openings between other buildings!


----------



## hkskyline

* Landlords Chasing Filtration, Certification In Push To Welcome Workers Back * 
Bisnow _Excerpt_ 
Feb 25, 2021

As the vaccine brings workforces closer to a return to the office, developers and property managers are moving forward with a game plan centered around a healthier workplace.

Landlords are eying advanced air filtration systems and seeking certification from new performance-based building standards to quell concerns at workplaces forever changed, experts said on Bisnow's Boston’s Path to Healthy Buildings event.

...

Landlords have sought MERV-13 air filtration or hospital-quality filters, in the post-pandemic workplace, and enhanced ultraviolet filtration that can kill pathogens in air and water, experts said. Ambitious projects like Boston’s Winthrop Center, which developers claim would be the largest Passive House office building in the world, will include sensors to give direct feedback to tenants about the building’s air quality, WSP USA Associate and Technical Principal Joelle Jahn said.

More : Landlords Chasing Filtration, Certification In Push To Welcome Workers Back


----------



## A Chicagoan

*February 26:*








Winthrop_Square3_2021_02_26 by pauldavenport3, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL

IMG_7120 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## DZH22

4/6

IMG_7672 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7677 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7681 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7687 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_7696 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina

18 of 54 (1/3rd of the floors) are up. The floorplate for the base/18 floors (offices) is enormous, so, its rise was paced.

The 36 stories of residential will now begin to shoot up. The tower will surpass Millennium Tower (677' nearby) by 14 feet to extend the Downtown Peak. South Station will complete the modest plateau in a few years.

After Boston's current healthy diet of height, towers in the next few years will be of shorter scale, ranging mostly from about 230~420 feet--with the pace of the taller ones being well (slower).





.

.


----------



## DZH22

odurandina said:


> The 36 stories of residential will now begin to shoot up. The tower will surpass Millennium Tower (677' nearby) by 14 feet to extend the Downtown Peak.


Where did the first and last renders come from? Millennium Tower is 685' by the way. The 677' is the measure to Washington Street, which sits 8' uphill from Hawley.


----------



## odurandina

So then, it IS 685'. I saw the FAA archives and i inferred the 677' was structure height, and the lightning rod was the additional height.

The photos: Not sure. It was many months ago i posted that set on p51 of Sky City Boston Projects and Construction-- there has been additional artwork posted on Millennium's Facebook page, their website, and Handel's site, the Globe, Herald since the last pnf--and articles published elsewhere have also included the updated artwork. Some have posted images on Reddit. And i may have done screen grabs from one of the videos.









Boston’s $1.35-Billion Winthrop Center MXU Launched - Connect CRE


MP Boston commenced construction on Winthrop Center, a $1.35-billion mixed-use development in Downtown Boston. Set to be completed in spring 2022, the project will feature 750,000 square feet of office, 420 residential units, as well as a mix of retail, dining, and commercial space, along with a...




www.connectcre.com
















Your recent photography is incredible. Have you requested the BPDA to consider you for a photography resource, or get you some more access to high floors? Are you covering all this ground on your bike?

Maybe you can post my night photos of North Station and Back Bay up to aB's Flickr page?









BOSTON | Projects & Construction


The Alcott | West End Official website: Four Seasons Private Residences One Dalton Street | Back Bay Condominiums Project facts Address: 35 Lomasney Way Status: Under construction Developer: Equity Architect: Elkus Manfredi Residential: 469 units Retail: 2,300 s.f. (214 sqm)...




www.skyscrapercity.com













BOSTON | Projects & Construction


The Alcott | West End Official website: Four Seasons Private Residences One Dalton Street | Back Bay Condominiums Project facts Address: 35 Lomasney Way Status: Under construction Developer: Equity Architect: Elkus Manfredi Residential: 469 units Retail: 2,300 s.f. (214 sqm)...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan

*May 15:*

IMG_7707 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Winthrop Center is making progress in its quest to become the world's largest Passive House office building *
June 9, 2021
Archinect _Excerpt_ 

Curtain wall construction has begun on what will become the world’s largest passive house office building, marking an important milestone in the drive to give Boston an iconic and environmentally friendly new skyscraper that could help the city meet its carbon-free mandate by midcentury. 

Winthrop Center is awaiting certification from the Passive House Institute conferring its office portion with a status that, once completed, will make the 1.5 million square foot building the largest of its kind anywhere in the world.

Handel’s vision for the 52-story center is a mixed-use development that includes a bar, restaurants, 321 luxury residences, and a triple-high atrium gathering space dubbed The Connector that seeks to blur lines between indoor and outdoor space in the through-block site along Federal Street to the adjacent Winthrop Square. 

More : Winthrop Center is making progress in its quest to become the world's largest Passive House office building


----------



## user name24

I am very impressed by this project


----------



## odurandina

Why didn't they build in the flexibility for adding the East Tower as its latter phase (for what would have been floors 25-42 on the East wing), in anticipation of a possible recession, and eventual market rebound sometime after the construction of the main (west) tower?


----------



## hkskyline

*Record Number Of Tenants Looking At Downtown Boston Office: Report*
June 17, 2021
Bisnow Boston _Excerpt_ 

The number of companies looking for downtown Boston office space is at an all-time high, according to a new CBRE report detailing what a researcher calls the first concrete sign of a market rebound following the pandemic downturn. 

...

Millennium Partners Boston, which is constructing the 691-foot-tall Winthrop Center, slated to complete in late 2022, is seeing the rise in interest firsthand. The tower is one of four major skyscrapers rising across downtown Boston, which total a combined 2.7M SF of largely unleased office space set to deliver in the next few years.

“We are seeing steady demand for office space, and are being asked more questions about the benefits that an office building can and should deliver in terms of health, wellness and the environment,” Millennium Partners Boston principal Rich Baumert said in a statement.

The Winthrop Center will include 812K SF of office space and the firm is entertaining office tours at its high-tech leasing center, touting the building’s Passive House and WELL Gold certifications.

More : Record Number Of Tenants Looking At Downtown Boston Office: Report


----------



## hkskyline

A bit more on the passive house certification from this June 11 article :









A new Boston high-rise will be the largest office building to meet this exacting sustainability standard


The 812,000-square-foot building will be the largest ever to get Passive House certification, meaning it meets strict requirements for how much energy it uses.




www.fastcompany.com


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> *May 15:*
> 
> IMG_7707 by Phil, on Flickr


I love how Boston's winding, crooked streets give land lots all these varied shapes.


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432690749095690243


----------



## hkskyline

9/10

IMG_4579 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_4850 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Sep 10

IMG_4853 by Phil, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/7

Downtown Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*September 15:*

20210915_173237 by Mike Poole, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Millennium Partners Boston secures $775 million construction loan for Winthrop Center*
Aug 14, 2021
Construction Review Online _Excerpt_

Construction work on the stalled Winthrop Center may soon start after the developer secured a $775 million construction loan towards the construction of the tower. Millennium Partners Boston secured the loan facility from Cale Street Investments, a real estate investment and finance firm.

The 691-foot building is being constructed at a tune of $1.3 billion and is situated at the heart of Boston. In addition, the building is a step ahead of others that are racing to incorporate health and wellness features in the wake of the COVI-19 pandemic. Winthrop Center has been designed to offer elevated indoor air quality with every office floor built with features that offer fresh air.

The building sets new international standards for the integration of wellness and health, sustainability, and technology in building designs. The building will have 812,000-square-feet of Global Class A office space as well as 572,000-square-feet of residential space including Boston’s next great public space and 321 luxury residences. 

More : Millennium Partners Boston secures $775 million construction loan for Winthrop Center


----------



## redcode

HistoryAtPlay


----------



## redcode

Sep 26

Downtown Boston skyline and the Charles River by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

They're transitioning to the residential floors now, according to the people on archBoston, construction should go quicker from here on out.


----------



## redcode

Oct 8

IMG_7690 by Phil, sur Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

redcode said:


> IMG_7690 by Phil, sur Flickr


Are you preparing for that French exam by setting all of your websites to French?


----------



## redcode

A Chicagoan said:


> Are you preparing for that French exam by setting all of your websites to French?


----------



## hkskyline

* Suffolk Hires Trammell Crow's Boston Head To Lead New Investment Push*
Bisnow _Excerpt_
Oct 5, 2021

Suffolk, one of the nation’s largest construction firms, has hired a former Trammell Crow leader to spearhead the company's real estate investment efforts.

The Boston-based firm named Charley Leatherbee as president of Suffolk Capital, it announced this week. Leatherbee will focus on co-general partner investments with developers nationwide. Coinciding with the hire, Suffolk rebranded its investment arm from Suffolk Ventures, a representative said Tuesday afternoon.

...

Suffolk, founded in 1982 by Fish, has grown to include a massive nationwide construction footprint. Its Boston projects include the 51-story South Station tower and the billion-dollar Winthrop Center and various multifamily, educational and healthcare facilities. 

More : Suffolk Hires Trammell Crow's Boston Head To Lead New Investment Push


----------



## hkskyline

* Boston Office Absorption Turns Positive As Lab Conversions Take Space Offline *
Bisnow _Excerpt_
Oct 8, 2021

The market recorded 307K SF of positive absorption in Q3 — meaning tenants took up more space than they vacated across the market — after a total of 5.5M SF of negative absorption amassed over the past six quarters, according to Colliers research. 

...

No new major leases have been announced this year at One Congress, One Post Office Square, the South Station redevelopment or Winthrop Center. Leasing interest for the towers has picked up, researchers said, adding that tenants have emerged on the market that could fill some of those large holes.

More : Boston Office Absorption Turns Positive As Lab Conversions Take Space Offline


----------



## odurandina

hkskyline said:


>


^^ Wow! Very nice!

Very good: all this* glass *we're getting*:* [at Winthrop Square + the *One Post Office square redo *(below), Downtown, Govt Center, in the West End and the Midtown Cultural District] should break up and mix nicely with Boston's monotonous beige/ concrete/ terra cotta/ brown towers + brick/ colonial colors. Yeah, i'm big for more tall, slender glass! *Waaahooooooo!*
We'll soon see much of the nice change!

Not good: Lots of stories running about the Chinese real estate crisis spilling out all over. The boom cycle appears to be coming to a close (maybe understated.... a big hole in the ground in SF, not looking like it will start back up anytime soon.). Just hope it all doesn't become too austere.




photos Boston02124 aB, Suffolk aB

Most good: We should like that the closer visitors/ you/ we get to the (office only) street wall, the more it'll look like 2 distinct towers, and the large office part, less grandiose than its actual massiveness. .



positively Post Office Square (~528')



photos Boston02124 aB, Poolio aB.....
w/ Winthrop Square (691'), 1 Post Office Sq (~528' after redo), and Millennium Tower (685'), Exchange Place (539'), & 100 High Street (384') all closeby, it'll be glassy!!


----------



## hkskyline

10/15

Downtown Boston Nightscape by Thea Prum, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 18

IMG_8575 by Phil, sur Flickr

Boston Skyline by Arun Swaminathan, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451247493837205512


----------



## hkskyline

10/16

Untitled by Eric Vondell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

Oct 22

IMG_9205-HDR by Phil, sur Flickr


----------



## DZH22

Zaz965 said:


> finally, one more 200-meter building in boston


It's our 5th overall, but actually 3rd since 2016 and 1 more should be out of the ground shortly. We were stuck at only 2 from 1976-2015, so going from 2 to (soon to be) 6 in such a short time has been a revelation.


----------



## hkskyline

4/1

IMG_1973 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

4/5

IMG_2653 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## odurandina

DZH22 said:


> It's our 5th overall, but actually 3rd since 2016 and 1 more should be out of the ground shortly. We were stuck at only 2 from 1976-2015, so going from 2 to (soon to be) 6 in such a short time has been a revelation.


FYI for anyone who wants to know; and won't need to update it until 2025
i'll do another at some point and include everywhere within 3 mi of the Boston Public Garden
and post it on Boston Construction to the usual consternation


Boston's tallest by 2024
1. JHT/200 Clarendon St. 790’
2. Pru 749’
3. 1 Dalton St. 742'
4. Winthrop Ctr. 691’
5. Millennium Tower 685’
6. South Station Tower 677’ (u/c)
^^>200m
7. Federal Reserve 614’
8. 1 Congress St. (tip) 611’
9. 1 Boston Pl. 602’
10. 1 International Pl. 600’
11. 1 Financial Ctr. 599'
12. 100 Federal St. 591’
^^>180m
13. 111 Huntington Ave 554’
14. Exchange Place (roof) 539’
15. 50 Sudbury St. 539'
16. 2 International Pl. 538’
17. 1 Post Office Square 528’ (after redo)
18. 1 Federal St. 520’
19. Hub On Causeway offices 510’
20. 60 State St. 509’
21. 1 Beacon St. 505’
22. 1 Lincoln St. 503’
23. 28 State St. 500’
24. Hub on Causeway residences 496’
25. Custom House 496’
26. Old JHT 495’
^^>150m
27. Alcott/Garden Garage 485’
28. 33 Arch St. 477’
29. 225 Franklin St. 477’
30. Ritz Carlton Tower 1 475’
31. 125 High St. 452'
32. 100 Summer St. 450'
33. Avalon North Station 449'
34. Ritz Carlton Tower 2 446'
35. 40 Trinity Pl. 446'
36. Atlantic Wharf 436'
37. 1 Devonshire Pl. ~410' (est)
38. McCormack Bldg 401'
39. Keystone Bldg 400'
40. Harbor Towers 1 400'
41. Harbor Towers 2 396’
42. 100 Cambridge St. 396’
43. The Westin Copley Pl. 395'
44. 100 High St. 394’
45. 75 State St. 390’
46. 380 Stuart St 26 stories 390’ (u/c soon)
47. JFK Federal Bldg 387'
48. Marriott Copley Pl. 382'
49. 101 Federal St. 381'
50. 1 Longfellow Pl. 381'
51. 4 Longfellow Pl. 381'
52. The Pierce 378'
53. The Clarendon 373'
54. 45 Province St. 367'
55. Church of Christ Scientist offices 355'
56. Car Gurus offices/Back Bay 352' (u/c)
57. South Station #2 349' (u/c)
58. JW McCormack/Post Office 345'
59. Govt Center #3 residences ~342' (GCG demo)
60. Ellison Bldg 342'
61. 45 Stewart St./AVA 338'
62. 3 Blackfan Cir. lab tower 338'
63. Fenway Ctr. lab bldg #3 337' (u/c)
64. Avalon Exeter 336'
65. 101 Huntington Ave 336'
66. 157 Berkeley St./Liberty Mutual 335'
67. StuVi2/33 Harry Agganis Way 331'
68. 500 Boylston St. 330'
69. Suffolk Courthouse 330'
70. 260 Franklin St. 323'
71. Jamaicaway Towers 320'
72. The Kensington Apts 313'
73. 100 Stewart St. "W" Hotel & Residences 310'
74. Sheraton North Tower 310'
75. Sheraton South Tower 310'
76. 30 Dalton St. 306'
77. 700 Comm Ave/BU Data Sciences 305'
78. 145 High St. 301'
79. 888 Boylston St. 301'
80. 125 Summer St. 300'
81. 160 Federal Street 300'
82. 50 Post Office Sq/Telephone Bldg 300'
83. 660 Washington St 300'
84. Radian 291'
85. South Block 1 289'
86. 265 Franklin St. 283'
87. 99 Summer St. 282'
88. Tree House/Mass College of Art 280'
89. Allston Yards residential tower (u/c soon)
90. Andrew Sq main bldg 278' (u/c)
91. 101 Arch St. 276'
92. 240 Tremont/Marriott Moxy 273' (2019)
93. 10 St James Ave 272' (2001)
94. Burke Street Dorm #1/ NU 272' (2019)
95. 11 Harbor Way 270' (tallest in the Seaport 2022)
96. 10 World Trade 270' (u/c)
97. South Station Tower #3 270' (u/c)
^^>82.296m
about 48 more >77m (re; nimby neighborhood supertalls)


----------



## hkskyline

Sneak Peek: One of Boston’s Newest (and Tallest) Buildings Brings Eco-Friendly Luxury Living to Downtown


Winthrop Center offers pet concierge services, a Michelin-starred chef, and more.




www.bostonmagazine.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Condos in Millennium’s new Boston tower to start at $1.5M* 
Boston Business Journal _Excerpt_
Apr 8, 2022

A local Millennium Partners affiliate began marketing its upcoming Winthrop Center tower in downtown Boston to prospective new residents this week, looking to find buyers for more than 300 units ranging in price from $1.5 million to $15 million.

While the $1.3 billion Winthrop Center will feature over 800,000 square feet of office space, the building’s best views will be reserved for its residents. The condominiums will take up the 35th through 62nd floors, with the lowest residential floor 350 feet off the ground.

Amenities will include access to both a residential club and a club for the building’s office tenants, a 75-foot indoor pool, food from a Michelin-starred chef, and a 6,500-square-foot space for residents’ pets inside the tower that includes a spot for “after-hours relief.”

More : Condos in Boston's Winthrop Center tower to start at $1.5M - Boston Business Journal


----------



## hkskyline

4/28

IMG_7229 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*April 30:*








Street Level...Empty City by John Ames on 500px.com


----------



## DZH22

A few recent pictures by me.

IMG_0607 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0775 by David Z, on Flickr

IMG_0954 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/15

Red Line Rolling Stock by Matt Csenge, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Downtown Boston skyline from the Harvard Bridge by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/17

IMG_0230-HDR by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/18

1-300 DivcoWest CX MCF 1390 by Cambridge Crossing, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

5/26

IMG_1983 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/1

IMG_2820 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/3

IMG_3602 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_3568 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_3563 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_3489 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/5

Downtown Boston skyline by Chris Rycroft, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

6/22

The Boston Skyline from the MIT Boathouse on the Cambridge Side of the Charles. by Stephen St. Denis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

* Winthrop Center lands second tenant*
Boston Globe _Excerpt_
May 20, 2022

A second financial firm has selected Winthrop Center to serve as its headquarters.

Boston-based Income Research + Management, a fixed income investment management firm, is moving its downtown office to the 53-story tower in 2023.

IR+M has been based at 100 Federal St. for more than a decade, and has about 200 employees.

More : Winthrop Center lands second tenant - The Boston Globe


----------



## odurandina

Winthrop Center cladding completed

photos by Bigpicture7, aB


photo dhawkins, aB


----------



## odurandina

Let's put all speculation to rest
this photo and this photo alone clearly proves;
the crown *will NOT be illuminated* at night.
You don't have to wait for what won't and can not exist: 
a lit up 200m tower in Boston. 
Q.E.D. 
T.Y.


----------



## DZH22

IMG_3491 by David Z, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

9/9

IMG_8644 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## prageethSL

@meptrsn


----------



## odurandina

From David Z's recent visit to Mission Hill, a neighborhood wedged between Brookline, Roxbury & The Fenway where he captured a few images of the Boston skyline around sunset on a recent fall afternoon. He's too busy finding new angles to shoot, so posted on his behalf with the odd crane/s removed, and (2) in 16X9 a/r.
view responsibly (click for large image/s)



In this shot, Boston's (5) 200m towers are visible.


----------



## hkskyline

11/4

IMG_7537 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7540 by Phil, on Flickr

IMG_7543 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline




----------

